

Ask HN: What's the best programming book you've ever read? - jwallaceparker


======
st3fan
I really enjoyed reading Peter Seibel's Practical Common Lisp.

Not sure if it is The Best. But it certainly is in my top-N list of books that
I really enjoyed. Well written, great material. I did not end up doing much
with Common Lisp but I did pick up some good things from the book.

------
edoceo
The Mythical Man-Month

But also

The Inmates are Running the Asylum.

